# Ch. El *****



## Puss (Sep 5, 2007)

I have always been a fan of this dog and would really love any info that any of you could pass on to me on him and and the bloodline he comes from. Also I was wondering what your thoughts are of him compared to the rest of Tom Garners males...just where would you rank him among his other greats like Biscuit ? One last question ? Has he produced any champions or grand champions.

Thanks


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=48815

YOu can check out the dogs he has produced here to.


----------



## Puss (Sep 5, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=48815
> 
> YOu can check out the dogs he has produced here to.


Thanks that was very helpful.


----------



## Puss (Sep 5, 2007)

Over 60 views and only one reply...come on guys and gals share what you know.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

a lot of people on here know a lot things about this breed but you just cant ask such a open-ended question like that, if you have question ask it. it will make it easier for everyone to answer it. thoes sites that people provided you, you should read they might answer your questions.up:


----------



## Puss (Sep 5, 2007)

blondie03044 said:


> a lot of people on here know a lot things about this breed but you just cant ask such a open-ended question like that, if you have question ask it. it will make it easier for everyone to answer it. thoes sites that people provided you, you should read they might answer your questions.up:


thank you but I did read the site on his ped that was provided for me and it was a great read. I may be wrong but you really do not seem to be all that helpful or nice...and I'm not sure why, I only want to know about this dog.

Any stories on him or his matches or any site that has information on him is what I am looking for.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

wow i think you misunderstood me... im a very nice person... im just trin to help you out. i understand you havin questions about the breed and im glad your askin but what im trin to say is that if you have guestions that havent been answered by readin thoes links then maybe you should try asking them one by one so people know what questions to answer. just think if i said to you "i have a question about math".... ok what about math.... you know. 
maybe you could start w/ where did this breed originate from, how did APBT's get started, or maybe what are they bread for....see what im trin to say?

>
>
is that the only thing you were wondering about? the dog bisciut and he blood line?


----------



## Puss (Sep 5, 2007)

blondie03044 said:


> wow i think you misunderstood me... im a very nice person... im just trin to help you out. i understand you havin questions about the breed and im glad your askin but what im trin to say is that if you have guestions that havent been answered by readin thoes links then maybe you should try asking them one by one so people know what questions to answer. just think if i said to you "i have a question about math".... ok what about math.... you know.
> maybe you could start w/ where did this breed originate from, how did APBT's get started, or maybe what are they bread for....see what im trin to say?
> 
> >
> ...


I'm sorry I misunderstood you but on some sites because you are new people show you no respect...I'm sorry, I should have given you the benift of the doubt.

As I said I enjoy reading stories on these dogs and have been able to find nothing on him. Just stories on his matches or what he is like, how would he compare as a stud dog 'and more' compared to Biscuit.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

thats fine i understand... but trust me this site is not like that everyone on here is really nice so no worries:thumbsup:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry, I'm one of the people who viewed but didn't reply. I just don't know anything about the dog. I wish I could help.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

cane or andy would probably be the best to answer this question... They seem to know alot about historical dogs... or at least how to read up on them!!!


----------



## show me real pits kennels (Aug 16, 2007)

el ***** is a great dog look who it is coming from. He throws dogs very similar to himself through different females. With the way the bulldog world is, it is very hard to get people to talk. His number is public and the best thing to do is call him yourself and if you are lucky he will talk. There are things going on that beyond a forum there so if you don't get to talk to him see if you can find some one with some offspring. You might look around the country and they are out there but limited and I would check around and see if there is a person around the BONAFIDE registry that will help but know what you want before you start calling know what you want to ask so you don't look silly. You understand that el ***** puppies are THE REAL DEAL, so beware. I am not sure if they can or can't registered with ADBA, UKC, AKC because where they are registered now, just to save you some trouble.


----------

